# Permanent residency - immigration lawyer



## claireduplessis (May 23, 2012)

Hello

I have been waiting for just under two years for my permanent residency to come through - I just spoke with some immigration lawyers who charge R10k and basically escalate your application through legal action.

Has anyone done this?

Is my waiting time normal!? I expected 18-20 months but everytime I call I get the same thing (escalated and pending still).

Any advice would be appreciated!

Thank you

Claire


----------



## arripay (Mar 19, 2013)

Likewise i have been waiting since Sept 2011. I am using IMCOSA - at the moment they are telling me to be patient however i know they have taken legal action in the past. Once i get to 2 years i'll start pushing this. 

Also interested to hear of others experiences in how to move this forward.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It definitely shouldn't take that long when you apply legal pressure on Home Affairs. The fee sounds about right, though.


----------

